# Searching for: Pyxis, kleinmanni, or nabeulensis in FL



## PA2019 (Aug 11, 2020)

Recently finished one of several enclosures and looking to work with spider, egyptian or nabeul tortoises. I live in FL and will be attending Daytona this year. 

Purchasing references available upon request, thanks.


----------



## zovick (Aug 11, 2020)

PA2019 said:


> Recently finished one of several enclosures and looking to work with spider, egyptian or nabeul tortoises. I live in FL and will be attending Daytona this year.
> 
> Purchasing references available upon request, thanks.


Contact John Coakley for Egyptian Tortoises. He is from Parrish, FL. [email protected]
Dan Pearson from Micanopy raises Pyxis and sometimes sells them: [email protected]

I am not sure what tortoise the third one you mentioned is. I think maybe the name is misspelled. You didn't happen to mean Kinixys natalensis or Kinixys nogueyi did you?


----------



## PA2019 (Aug 11, 2020)

zovick said:


> Contact John Coakley for Egyptian Tortoises. He is from Parrish, FL. [email protected]
> Dan Pearson from Micanopy raises Pyxis and sometimes sells them: [email protected]
> 
> I am not sure what tortoise the third one you mentioned is. I think maybe the name is misspelled. You didn't happen to mean Kinixys natalensis or Kinixys nogueyi did you?


Thank you very much Dr. Zovickian for the information.

I have reached out to Mr. Pearson but was unfortunately told that he rarely sells any and normally trades with zoos or studbook registered breeders.

As a general aside, I have found it difficult to find breeders who are willing to sell to someone who does not already work with spider or flat-tailed tortoises. The Pyxis community seems to be quite insular.

I have seen the name John Coakley in forum threads from years ago but did not have an email address. He must have a very established colony if they are still actively producing!

The 3rd species I mentioned is Testudo graeca nabeulensis, the smallest known Greek tortoise subspecies. I have been on a waiting list with Chris Leone for almost a year but (through no fault of his own!) there hasn’t been much breeding success.


----------



## zovick (Aug 11, 2020)

PA2019 said:


> Thank you very much Dr. Zovickian for the information.
> 
> I have reached out to Mr. Pearson but was unfortunately told that he rarely sells any and normally trades with zoos or studbook registered breeders.
> 
> ...


OK, thanks for clarifying your third choice of species. I briefly thought of those, but then assumed incorrectly that you were interested SA or Madagascan species, so ruled out the T. g. nabeulensis.

At any rate, have you had any contact with Tim Beard from Idaho? He breeds Pyxis and sells some to the general public the last I knew.
[email protected]

John Coakley has been working with Egyptian Tortoises since the 1970's when we both lived in CT. He is still producing babies. There is another fellow named Ralph Till who is also still producing babies after many years. Have you spoken to Ralph Till at all?

Have you seen the ad from Annette Ramsayer recently for her male Egyptian Tortoise?


----------



## PA2019 (Aug 11, 2020)

zovick said:


> OK, thanks for clarifying your third choice of species. I briefly thought of those, but then assumed incorrectly that you were interested SA or Madagascan species, so ruled out the T. g. nabeulensis.
> 
> At any rate, have you had any contact with Tim Beard from Idaho? He breeds Pyxis and sells some to the general public the last I knew.
> [email protected]
> ...



I have not spoken with Ralph recently, but understand that he usually shares a table at Daytona. I plan on making a beeline for him when I attend.

I have seen the ad, however I would prefer to raise up a group of hatchlings and enjoy watching their growth and behaviors change over time. 

I have sent an email to Mr. Beard, thanks for the assistance!


----------



## zovick (Aug 13, 2020)

PA2019 said:


> I have not spoken with Ralph recently, but understand that he usually shares a table at Daytona. I plan on making a beeline for him when I attend.
> 
> I have seen the ad, however I would prefer to raise up a group of hatchlings and enjoy watching their growth and behaviors change over time.
> 
> I have sent an email to Mr. Beard, thanks for the assistance!


Did you see this ad on Fauna: http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=733438

Any response from Tim Beard?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Aug 13, 2020)

@[email protected] now produces more Egyptians than anyone else, she has it dialed in. Martha @??? here sells them too, she doesn't ship though.

also right now http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=733438


----------



## PA2019 (Aug 13, 2020)

zovick said:


> Did you see this ad on Fauna: http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=733438
> 
> Any response from Tim Beard?



I spoke with Ryan Steward regarding the P.a.a. He is focused on trading instead of selling them right now. No response from Tim Beard yet, thanks for following up.


----------



## zovick (Aug 13, 2020)

PA2019 said:


> I spoke with Ryan Steward regarding the P.a.a. He is focused on trading instead of selling them right now. No response from Tim Beard yet, thanks for following up.


You could possibly buy one of the species he wants and then make the trade, assuming you could get the animals from a source you trusted.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 13, 2020)

PA2019 said:


> I have not spoken with Ralph recently, but understand that he usually shares a table at Daytona. I plan on making a beeline for him when I attend.
> 
> I have seen the ad, however I would prefer to raise up a group of hatchlings and enjoy watching their growth and behaviors change over time.
> 
> I have sent an email to Mr. Beard, thanks for the assistance!


Yes he will
Be with Bill (Redfoot ranch) at his table. DVid Zeitz usually has Pyxis at Daytona every year as well. Sometimes
Dan will have arachnoides or Brigooi. They usually sell Very fast. Ralph Took over johns operation as well. See ya at Daytona.


----------



## zovick (Aug 16, 2020)

@PA2019 Did you see this ad yet? http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=733755

I have seen some tortoises that Annette sold to one of my friends and they are very nice.


----------



## PA2019 (Aug 16, 2020)

Excellent


zovick said:


> @PA2019 Did you see this ad yet? http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=733755
> 
> I have seen some tortoises that Annette sold to one of my friends and they are very nice.



Great find! I just sent her an email @[email protected] Hopefully she might be willing to ship to Florida...


----------



## PA2019 (Aug 16, 2020)

tortadise said:


> Yes he will
> Be with Bill (Redfoot ranch) at his table. DVid Zeitz usually has Pyxis at Daytona every year as well. Sometimes
> Dan will have arachnoides or Brigooi. They usually sell Very fast. Ralph Took over johns operation as well. See ya at Daytona.



Kelly I spoke with Dave Zeitz, already sold out. I even tried bothering Wayne Hill but he apparently doesn't work with the species at all.


----------



## zovick (Aug 16, 2020)

PA2019 said:


> Excellent
> 
> 
> Great find! I just sent her an email @[email protected] Hopefully she might be willing to ship to Florida...


Well, she shipped Egyptian babies to my friend in NY, but that was before the pandemic hit. If she will ship to you, I would advise snapping those up pretty quickly as they won't last long and are very well-started.

PS: If you tell her I referred you, it might possibly be helpful, but I don't know that for sure. Let me know what happens.


----------



## zovick (Aug 16, 2020)

zovick said:


> Well, she shipped Egyptian babies to my friend in NY, but that was before the pandemic hit. If she will ship to you, I would advise snapping those up pretty quickly as they won't last long and are very well-started.
> 
> PS: If you tell her I referred you, it might possibly be helpful, but I don't know that for sure. Let me know what happens.


@PA2019 Did you ever hear back from Tim Beard?


----------



## PA2019 (Aug 16, 2020)

zovick said:


> Well, she shipped Egyptian babies to my friend in NY, but that was before the pandemic hit. If she will ship to you, I would advise snapping those up pretty quickly as they won't last long and are very well-started.
> 
> PS: If you tell her I referred you, it might possibly be helpful, but I don't know that for sure. Let me know what happens.



I’ll be sure to let you know. I’m ready to go, money in hand, tank ready to be planted and substrate already mixed up haha ?


----------



## PA2019 (Aug 16, 2020)

zovick said:


> @PA2019 Did you ever hear back from Tim Beard?



I have not.


----------



## PA2019 (Aug 17, 2020)

zovick said:


> @PA2019 Did you ever hear back from Tim Beard?



Tim Beard responded to my email yesterday (he was helping his daughter move to begin her PhD program). He let me know there is commonly a waitlist with Pyxis and asked that I keep in touch to know when some become available. 

I spoke with Ralph Till this afternoon regarding his Egyptians. He was extremely pleasant and knowledgeable. He mentioned how his original breeding stock came from John Coakley and that John has likely produced over 450 hatchlings, astounding!

It seems as though my chances for working with Pyxis is slim for this year. On a positive note, Ralph mentioned that he will have hatchlings available this year. He is somewhat leery to sell to me without getting to know me better. I am hopeful that I can explain my interest and commitment to the species for the long term over the next few months.


----------

